

Apple Fan on iOS 7   - maxsavin
http://msavin.tumblr.com/post/52661695745/apple-fan-on-ios-7

======
trishume
Some other things: There is no consistency in the gradients. Some look like
they are curved in and others are curved out. The photos icon looks like a
logo. The game center icon reminds me of ugly "Web 2.0" buttons.

There is some excellent new design in IOS 7 but the home screen is terrible.

------
randyrand
_Apple was only 1 cat away from OS 11. Why did they stop?_

That _is_ why they stopped. OSX is the name of the operating system now. They
don't want to ditch the 'X' which is so ingrained now. I thought that was
obvious.

On a second note, I wonder what 'About this Mac' says about the version
number. 10.9 was the last one. 10.99? Then 10.999? I kid.

~~~
ktsmith
There's nothing stopping Apple from using pretty standard point release
nomenclature and calling the next version 10.10 and then 10.11 after that.

~~~
randyrand
Ah, it seems you are correct. They have already been using that notation for
awhile. For example, the latest version is 10.8.4 (not 10.84 like I thought).

------
fallse7en
Just a note:

 _If they’re going to reinvent the whole thing, I’d just go for three dots.
One dot for low service, two dots for ok, three dots for none, and no dots for
none._

I think you meant "...three dots for excellent" or something along those
lines.

Great idea though!

~~~
maxsavin
Good point - fixed

